# Oh Gravity thou art a heartless *****



## Arthster (5/2/15)

I have had the worst thing happen to me tonight.

In celebrating a purchase that should arrive tomorrow I decided to clean one of my RDA's and get it ready for some all day vaping. 

I had my SMOK Xpure in hand and was walking from the study to the lounge and at this point I lost grip of my beloved and gravity snatched the RDA from my hands. I will never forget that sound my precious made has her long drop ended in a sudden stop against the ceramic tiles that is the floor of my house. 

I picked my precious up to examine the and did not notice anything, however when I tried to fit her to my tester I noticed something was not right. the threaded side of the 510 connector was bent flat and right up against the positive terminal. 

I tried to fix this and a sudden loud snap reminded me that stainless steel does not enjoy being bent. 

RIP Xpure
You shall be sorely missed.




​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Riddle (6/2/15)

That is quite sad. And the X pure is one good looking atty

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Manbearzombie (6/2/15)

That's brutal.

I know just the song for your situation, I hope it helps:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (6/2/15)

Sorry for your loss 


But I'm glad this wasn't about body parts starting to sag.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (6/2/15)

My condolences 


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## ESH (6/2/15)

Shall we have a moments silence. 
I think that you should have a chat with this Newton chap about changing tome of the rules.


----------



## Arthster (6/2/15)

I 


ESH said:


> Shall we have a moments silence.
> I think that you should have a chat with this Newton chap about changing tome of the rules.



Fully agree. You would think after an appel nearly cracked his skull he would have figured out by himself that he might havr been a little over zealous with the parameters


----------



## Yiannaki (6/2/15)

@Arthster sorry to hear bud



Time to order that Marquis!


----------



## Arthster (6/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> @Arthster sorry to hear bud
> 
> 
> 
> Time to order that Marquis!




2 more weeks bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (6/2/15)

"Thou shalt not drop thy vaping device....EVER!!"

New commandment entered and punishable by death.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (6/2/15)

Sorry to hear @Arthster 
Hoping you can replace it soon with something that brings you lots of vaping joy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (6/2/15)

Sorry for your loss.

There really should be insurance for vape gear.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## andro (6/2/15)

it happened to me to and i know the feeling..not nice at all .. and what i hate the most was always with original stuff and not the clones .....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/2/15)

@Arthster My thoughts are with you and your mod family during this tough time, I feel your pain

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/2/15)

sorry to hear buddy @Arthster

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (6/2/15)

Sorry for the loss... but I bet when you find your new RDA this will suddenly play in the background  -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (6/2/15)

Sorry bro... If it makes you feel any better, something similar happened to me this week. Luckily the only casualty was a glass drip tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

